# carshalton air raid shelter



## outkast (Jan 15, 2012)

you may have seen this all over the news, it came to light when a hole "mysteriously" appeared in a park.

it was one of many in the area biult to hold up to 1000 people during bombing raids.

no doubt the council will seal it up due to health and safety.











remains of benches





one of the original entrances now back filled





several wood burners would have kept the tunnels warm





many original fittings survive





toilet area





emergency exit














rest of pics in here
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v134/drsugfit/my explores/my explores 2/


----------



## The Cat Crept In (Jan 15, 2012)

Very nice pics well done mate.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice to see you got in !! I was just reading about this on the Sub Brit mailing list and was hoping to see some pics before the H&S stormtroopers sealed it !! Well done !! There must literally be hundreds of these up n down the country, wonder if there is a definative list anywhere !!?


----------



## godzilla73 (Jan 15, 2012)

What amazes me is that no-one had clocked it was obviously a shelter. I've stood on top of the mound where the hole appeared at least a dozen times and said to members of my family "There must be an air raid shelter under here". Will see if I can take a gander after work tomorrow.

GDZ


----------



## night crawler (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice one hopefully if it is sealed they will put the H&S idots in there first.


----------



## outkast (Jan 16, 2012)

fluffy5518 said:


> Nice to see you got in !! I was just reading about this on the Sub Brit mailing list and was hoping to see some pics before the H&S stormtroopers sealed it !! Well done !! There must literally be hundreds of these up n down the country, wonder if there is a definative list anywhere !!?



not sure about a definative list but all councils holld something called a historic enviroment record (HER)
most are accessable online and are a wealth of info


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice, you dont often see the burners left in place.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 16, 2012)

I love these sort of discoveries -does make you wonder how many more are just waiting to be re-discovered!

Well done for getting some shots


----------



## sYnc_below (Jan 17, 2012)

I suspect its already sealed as there was evidence of contractors on site in the last few days, well done for getting in there sharpish and getting some shots 

Despite their drab monotony I rather like large-ish shelters.


----------



## FFerret (Jan 22, 2012)

Just read on another forum that somebodies parked a skip over the entrance.


----------



## outkast (Jan 22, 2012)

That was already there Dave, just took a bit of shifting


----------

